# Where to spray Fluid Film on a Toro Power Max HD 928 and similar models



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

So, it was the last of perhaps the warm days this Fall . . . 51F and sunny. By now, we often have had a number of snow days. Not 2020 so far.
I just purchased the Toro Power Max HD 928 about a month ago and also doing some maintenance on my Craftsman machine.
Anyway, I had already applied some fluid film to the Toro 928 since some have said there are seams and overlap in some sheet metal where rust might set in. There are a lot of short welds separated by open seam around the whole bucket.
Even after applying FF the first time I thought I'd go over it one more time.
I have a bit of a grade to my driveway, so I put the machine back on its handle slanting down the drivway which tilted the bucket up quite a bit more to access where the Fluid Film might go and flow more deeply into seams around the bucket edge and interior.
To that end, I took some photos for:
1. Ask if any other Toro Power Max owners have applied FF and if I may have missed some areas,
2. Provide this thread so that others might use as a guide or add to the info.

With Toro's Anti Clog bucket design, the all metal construction has a lof of welded seams. . . some of which are not easily visible and up inside the upper impeller area.

I added Blue arrows showing the general seam locations I sprayed FF into.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice machine ..... Good luck with it ....


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just spray all of the metal parts, except the engine. Don't forget to get the inside of the chute. Leonz will tell you that if you haven't used 5 gallons before each use, you don't have enough. Lol. Sorry leonz.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looks like you found most of what can be reached , all i see left is to clear coat paint the auger gear housing, to help slow the salt on alum. issue that can turn up,


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> looks like you found most of what can be reached , all i see left is to clear coat paint the auger gear housing, to help slow the salt on alum. issue that can turn up,


Thanks . . that is a good idea. I guess I'll have to clean off the fluid film now to do that. Maybe wait till after the snow season, clean it off with then, and then give it a coat. 
I see with the Toro Anti Clog System in the impeller area, a lot of extra places with weld seams to treat with fluid film.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I would spray paint clear coat on it instead, and then apply fluid film. You apply fluid film now, the paint will not stick on.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

dman2 said:


> I would spray paint clear coat on it instead, and then apply fluid film. You apply fluid film now, the paint will not stick on.


I agree. . But I already had sprayed everything with Fluid Film. . . so wait till next year, clean it off and then clear cost.


----------

